# FS: Update 6-2-12 w/sponge filters: Getting out of the hobby sale :(



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

*6/25/12: XP3 replacemenet O-rings found. Details below.  *
*5/30/12: Added two XP3s*

I'm not sure what deities of fish keeping I've annoyed, but in the past months I've dealt with leaking filters, columnaris outbreaks, and of course all the usual drama that hormonal angelfish cause. But then, everything cleared up, and life was good at Casa del Fuzzysocks. That is, until my ever-so-wonderful landlord made up some malarkey about my aquariums being a health hazard and causing their insurance premiums to go up, and now I have to sell my tanks if I want to renew my lease.

As we all know, "affordable Vancouver housing" is an oxymoron, especially on a grad student budget, which means that it's unfortunately better for me to be fish free.  I'm going to be selling off everything fish-related over the next couple months, starting with the small stuff.

If any of my prices are clearly idiotic, please feel free to let me know. I don't feel like spending three months bumping up a thread, and I doubt anyone here wants to spend three months reading "Buuuuump! Gotta go people. Great deal!" on items that can be found cheaper at a LFS.

I can deliver some items to UBC for $5, provided I can carry them without capsizing my bike. Delivery west of Cambie, excluding downtown, is $1/km, $5 minimum. Otherwise, I live on the west side of Vancouver (Dunbar) and I'm available most weekday evenings and weekends.

*Filters*

*Rena XP3 canister filters: $60 apiece or $100 for both. $17 for a pack of replacement o-rings.*









*These canister filters need to have new o-rings swapped in.* These are the leaking filters referenced above. One needs a new quick disconnect o-ring, and the other needs the large square one replaced. It's seriously a five minute repair, just one that I've been reluctant to do without a spare pair of hands around in case I really botch something (it's happened before...). Beyond the O-ring issue, they work beautifully. One is two years old, and the other 8 months old. I have around 1.25 filters worth of media scattered about, which I'll include on a first come-first serve basis. There are no parts missing.

*Hang on back filters*

Aquaclear 30, no media. $13









*Heaters*

Elite 150W heater: $8










Non submersible. I used it to heat a 30 gallon, and I really like how easy it is to set compared to the Jagers.

*Tanks and stands*

Wrought iron stand for 30 gallon tank: $25









* Light bulbs *

30" Coralife T5HO Actinic, never used: $6









*Air pumps*

I have three air pumps for sale. All are 1.5-3 years old.










From left to right:


Rena Air 100. Single outlet, rated for 10-20 gallons. $7 (sold)
Fusion 400. Single outlet, not sure of rating. $5 (sold)
Fusion 500. Dual outlet, not sure of rating. $7 (Sold)
Hagen Maxima. Dual outlet, runs loud but works great. $5, or $3 with any other purchase.

*Driftwood* $13


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

very sorry to hear about forcing to leave the hobby
and good luck on the sale


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear...good luck with the sale. 
If you don't get it all sold...I'm gonna have a garage sale day very soon. You can bring stuff over and I'll, collect loot for you. I'm thinking next Sunday. 



April's aquarium via tapatalk and ipad


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear Beth, is really sad that u r been force to leave the hobby


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi there,

I just wonder about the legal validity of his claims about you owning a tank, if yoiu are so inclined, you may want to talk to the tenants assoc or some advocates about it. To me it seems a bit odd, i ahve been in the Insurance industry for a while and although home insurance is not my specialty i am pretty sure i havent heard of such a clause.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well she can...but on the other hand they could just decide they are moving a relative in or renovate and move her out. As she said...until she's done her university best she keep things stable and financially live able. Once she graduates I'm sure she will return to the hobby.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Your inbox is full so here's my response to your pm:
"Haha okay. I can meet you on campus but if it's easier to meet you at your place I'll come. I have a final on Wed (Chem too, ironic? ) and will be done at around 3. Mind if I come afterwards?"


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

April hit the nail on its head. In the past few years finding decent affordable housing on a grad student stipend has gone from difficult to impossible, so I'm hunkering down for the time being, legal or not. I'd been planning on selling the tanks by December so that I can concentrate on writing my thesis, so putting up a fight for an extra five months of fish keeping doesn't make much sense. Once I leave Vancouver though I'm totally getting a 120 gallon and breeding some discus!

Plus, my landlords didn't say anything about how I can't use the money from selling my tanks to buy a 500 watt subwoofer.


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Long overdue bump. Added a few more items.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I will take the light + canopy, where about are you?


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

fuzzysocks said:


> April hit the nail on its head. In the past few years finding decent affordable housing on a grad student stipend has gone from difficult to impossible, so I'm hunkering down for the time being, legal or not. I'd been planning on selling the tanks by December so that I can concentrate on writing my thesis, so putting up a fight for an extra five months of fish keeping doesn't make much sense. Once I leave Vancouver though I'm totally getting a 120 gallon and breeding some discus!
> 
> Plus, my landlords didn't say anything about how I can't use the money from selling my tanks to buy a 500 watt subwoofer.


Crank the base Lol. i cant believe you can't have a fish tank. what a bunch of crap, sorry to hear you have to deal with idiots like that. Cheers


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

I am sorry but when you will find a right time, you will get back to fish hobby. There is lot of great fish breeders!


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Daily bump.


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Time for another bump.


----------



## fishinmind (Sep 10, 2010)

Still interested in the zygatus.


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Bumpity bump


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Bump. Added a 30 gallon tank and stand.


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Bump again.


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Bump bump bump.


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Bump. Prices reduced.


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Bump again.


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

XP3s added.


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Bump. Added sponge filters and a 5 gallon tank.


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Bump again.


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Bump. Finally got a picture of the XP3s.


----------

